# air in cooling system?



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi all, I have a 2005 Frontier and it sounds like there is a partially full jug of water under the dash or hood (not too sure where). I have been told by another post here that it is air trapped in the cooling system and there isn't anything that can be done. I took it to the dealer but they seem to think it is normal. My truck didnt sound like this for the first few months but has been getting progressively worse. Does anyone know a cure or is it is something that just can't be repaired? Thanks, Larry


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

If it's air in your cooling system, it can definetly be bled out. Does your vehicle run hotter than normal? Does it make noise with the a/c on or just after you shut it off?


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, it makes the noise whether the a/c is on of off. It can be pretty loud when going slow from stoplight to stoplight and lessens the the faster I drive it. It sounds like a jug of water half filled sloshing around. If I sit still and raise the rpm's it is really noticable then. How could I get the air out assuming that is what it is. Thanks, Larry


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Larryj,

nissanmadness is right -- it can certainly be bled out. I had the same issue and got the dealer to bleed the air out of the system. I can still hear it a little bit, but it isn't nearly as bad as it was before they "fixed" it.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey cool...good to know it isn't just me who has this. I'll ask them again but if I knew how to do it I would bleed the air out myself to keep from trying to convince them to do it. My local dealership is going thru an owner change and service is still not up to where it was before the old bunch sold out. Thanks guys !


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Larry, sometimes you have to be adamant and persistent with the dealer. But you don't want to get nasty. You have to be tactful and press your case. My old 94 nissan had a bleed port on the intake manifold to remove trapped air in the cooling system. My new one does'nt. It recommends using a special filler tool that takes the place of your radiator cap. then you hook up shop compressed air to the tool. The compressed air than creates a vacuum which then draws coolant into the system from a supply source. (gallon jug or 2) You have to make sure your overflow tank is full too, or it will draw air into the system. If push comes to shove, pay an independent to bleed your system. But I would fight like hell to have the dealer do it. Lotsa luck.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

I forgot to mention your heater control has to be on and temp selector on the hottest setting.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks for the advice. I think I will go back ot the dealer because it is really annoying. If they can't or don't know how then there is a pretty good independent shap close to me but I have compressed air and possibly could borrow a tool like you spoke of and could try it myself. Thanks guy


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

same thing happens on the Altimas... (air in the system)


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> same thing happens on the Altimas... (air in the system)


 Hummmm Altimas too huh...well, I'm not alone and it's good to know. I think Madness hit it when he said i should be more forceful with the dealer. I tried adding more coolant tonight but it seems to be full. I have a Sentra and no sign of this at all in it..strange..just aggravating..I guess a better sound system to drown out the racket could help 
Thanks for taking time to post and let me know others have the annoyance as well as me.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

Try a search. Sometime back I saw instructions on how to bleed the system; I followed them and the procedure cured the gurgling problem.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok, thanks to everyone for their help. I know this little annoyance may have seemed small but it bothered me. I finally removed the radiator cap, warmed the engine until the thermostat opened, reved the engine up and out came a lot of air bubbles and also soom coolant all over the old towels I had to catch this if it happened. I drove the truck and voila..the sloshing sound gone..how long? not too sure but for now it is fine. I hope this might helps someone else. Thanks guys..this board rocks!!


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

and I forgot to say, I turned the heater on and the fan on high while doing the above.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Great to hear and thanks for the update. Z


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

ALRIGHT! Good going.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi all, well a note to admitt that my quick fix didn't work. I have an appt at the dealer this coming Monday. It sounds like I'm in a submarine or something. They listened to it and said they can fix so we shall see. regards, Larry


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Let us know how it goes. Can you get a sound clip? Hell, not even sure it would work on this site...


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Bummer, sounded like you had it. That procedure I posted to you to use the vacuum tool with compressed air came straight from Nissan. The cooling passages are very small, sometimes you get an air trap and the coolant can't circulate properly. It will make noise because its percolating. Have them pressure test your cooling system for leaks, not just outside of the engine, but also inside. They have dyes and test strips that can tell you if combustion is leaking into the cooling system . A tight cooling system will not create air. Also have them check your radiator cap, look at your engine oil, make sure its not contaminated with coolant.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Z rated, I am not too sure about the sound clip but I am starting to learn this can be a common problem on some trucks and some Altimas as well. They want me to leave it Sun night so that it will be totally cold the next morning and after talking to the tech I believe he will pressure test it and flow the air out. I guess what bothers me is why it got there in the first place. I need to have an oil analysis done and see what happens. Thanks for hanging with me thru this. I'm really having some concerns over my truck. I have had other troubles but most of the others have been resolved. Wheew...looks like i may have one plagued with troubles. I keep this thing spotless and it gets very good care so go figure. Larry


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

This may be a long shot, but have them check for a water pump leak while they have it.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*If it has air in the system it can be bled by replacing any coolant drawn out of the recovery tank. As the engine cools it draws coolant from the tank. You keep replacing the coolant in the tank until it doesn't drop anymore. As far as how the air got into your system, I don't have a clue unless the coolant was replaced or you have some kind of leak.*_


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

madness, z-rated and chuck. I'll take it in tonight so it'll be cold like they asked for and let you know tomorrow night what they find. Thanks, Larry


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

You are correct ChuckFrontier06, but only if the radiator cap is working properly. There are 2 valves in a radiator cap. One for pressure and one for vacuum. When the engine gets to normal operating temp, the coolant has expanded, it then ports the excess coolant to the overflow tank. When the engine cools the coolant contracts. If the radiator cap is not working properly it will not pull coolant back into the system. The amount of coolant the system pushed out is still in the overflow tank. Therefore, when the coolant in the eng and radiator cool, the coolant will contract, and your level will drop. The air pocket has been created.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

nissanmadness said:


> You are correct ChuckFrontier06, but only if the radiator cap is working properly. There are 2 valves in a radiator cap. One for pressure and one for vacuum. When the engine gets to normal operating temp, the coolant has expanded, it then ports the excess coolant to the overflow tank. When the engine cools the coolant contracts. If the radiator cap is not working properly it will not pull coolant back into the system. The amount of coolant the system pushed out is still in the overflow tank. Therefore, when the coolant in the eng and radiator cool, the coolant will contract, and your level will drop. The air pocket has been created.




_*Agreed. It's possible that he got a bad cap on his new truck.*_


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hopefully, it,ll be an easy fix.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

That would be nice, mine was found to be leaking out of the weep hole on the water pump. Warranty took care of most of the cost, short of the rental upgrade and my time.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey all, feel like we're old buds cuz I have posted about this so much and you guys have hung in there with me. Ok, got the truck back and all seems to be good so far. I talked to the tech and he says our trucks and some Altimas have the design of heater core that is prone to trapping air. I knowwwwwww a closed system shouldnt get any air in but anyway..he seems to have really worked on it the best he knows and so far no more submarine sounds..he said he pressure tested it for two hours and no drop in pressure..I did have him put a new cap on..still no idea as to why it got air in the first place..he says he hears it in a lot of other Frontiers and some people complain and some could care less..he did say mine was the worst he had heard so at least there is a positive LOL..he says it isnt a head gasket...dont know how he knows but he says it is just a poor design...didnt tell me that before I bought the truck..oh well..if it stays fixed then Im happy..he says if it does it again to bring it back that sometimes it takes more than one time to get the trapped air out..ok, bored you enough..G'day..enjoy life..,Larry


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

Larryj said:


> Hey all, feel like we're old buds cuz I have posted about this so much and you guys have hung in there with me. Ok, got the truck back and all seems to be good so far. I talked to the tech and he says our trucks and some Altimas have the design of heater core that is prone to trapping air. I knowwwwwww a closed system shouldnt get any air in but anyway..he seems to have really worked on it the best he knows and so far no more submarine sounds..he said he pressure tested it for two hours and no drop in pressure..I did have him put a new cap on..still no idea as to why it got air in the first place..he says he hears it in a lot of other Frontiers and some people complain and some could care less..he did say mine was the worst he had heard so at least there is a positive LOL..he says it isnt a head gasket...dont know how he knows but he says it is just a poor design...didnt tell me that before I bought the truck..oh well..if it stays fixed then Im happy..he says if it does it again to bring it back that sometimes it takes more than one time to get the trapped air out..ok, bored you enough..G'day..enjoy life..,Larry



_*Glad to hear you got r dun.*_


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey, you guys hear that, sounds like Willie Nelson, "On the road again"...... Good to hear you're roll'in. Enjoy the ride!


----------

